# 350g/500g Bags now that Rave has stopped them?



## ca1mac (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi all - I've been using Rave to date and buying 350g or 500g bags at a time (250g too small/postage becomes expensive, 1kg bags end up binning half because it becomes stale) although they've now stopped doing these sizes. Does anyone have any recommendations for other roasters that still do these sizes? Thanks


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

ca1mac said:


> Hi all - I've been using Rave to date and buying 350g or 500g bags at a time (250g too small/postage becomes expensive, 1kg bags end up binning half because it becomes stale) although they've now stopped doing these sizes. Does anyone have any recommendations for other roasters that still do these sizes? Thanks


Square mile is 350g bags


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

X


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Coffee compass do 500 iirc


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Another thumbs up for Foundry - and there's a forum discount, I think


----------



## ca1mac (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks all for the speedy replies!


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

redber - no 350g and coffee direct - they work up from oz equivalents or did so smaller bags than some. Coffee Compass start at 500g. York Emporium do 200g and 500g. I've mostly used redber of late

John

-


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ca1mac said:


> Hi all - I've been using Rave to date and buying 350g or 500g bags at a time (250g too small/postage becomes expensive, 1kg bags end up binning half because it becomes stale) although they've now stopped doing these sizes. Does anyone have any recommendations for other roasters that still do these sizes? Thanks


Dont bin it , freeze it


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> Dont bin it , freeze it


This, I've just started on some Rocko Mountain Reserve that I bought from Foundry in their 2016 Black Friday deal.

I must have 5 or 6 kgs of various beans in my freezer.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Redber seem to have greyed out some weight options. Maybe this sort of change is spreading. I usually buy either 250g or 500g. 500g is usually ok life wise it gets used in a couple of weeks or so. 250g would be just to try but I have bought 500g to try at times. Personally don't a favout subscriptions as I would be hard pressed to set an amount and an interval that would suite. The amount we drink varies.

I've tried to remain loyal to the company I buy off and only go elsewhere to try something they don't offer. Looks like it may now be a case of using some company that offers the weights and beans I want.

I suppose I could order 2 x 250g packs and some one that used the odd size could order 250g more often than they did the 350's. Trouble is I'll probably feel a bit miffed that I have to order 2.

John

-


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah annoyed with rave. Guess I'll look at foundry once my current ones near finish.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Crankhouse sell 500G bags FYI.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Never tried Crankhouse. Whats the best bean from them? I prefer full bodied and chocolate notes in cappas and flat whites.


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

I've liked beans from Maude and Caravan roasters who both do 350 gram bags.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Just ordered 500g from Crafthouse Coffee too. They have a discount code right now (NEWYEAR2018) but be quick.


----------

